# A belt that really works...made in USA



## normaldave (Feb 12, 2021)

I've been on a tear lately, trying to find products not made in China.  I caught a glimpse of an ad for a web belt back before Christmas, made in USA, innovative design, made a mental note to check it out later.  Called Grip 6, I was impressed with the garage startup company based in Utah.  Neat story.

Christmas approached and we decided to step up and buy one for each of our young adult boys.  They aren't cheap, but I ended up with one myself, and have been so impressed, I wanted to share it here.

I have the typical collection of belts, but none of them really fit and work well for me.  The favorites are some worn out, but quality military style web belts, that you can't find good quality ones anymore.

Enter the Grip 6 belt company.  Military style webbing, unique buckle system, lifetime warranty. Amazing.










You can buy direct, look for coupon codes. If you ever wanted something unique for somebody who already has everything, this is it.
Grip6 Salt Lake City, Utah


----------



## Railroader (Feb 12, 2021)

Good looking product.

Have you carried a gun with it?  If so, how's it do?


----------



## normaldave (Feb 12, 2021)

Railroader said:


> Good looking product.
> 
> Have you carried a gun with it?  If so, how's it do?


I'm ashamed to say, not yet.  I mostly pocket carry a Ruger LCP in a Desantis Nemesis holster, but I am sure my Fobus OWB Paddle Holster would be perfect for it. 

More than you want to know, but I'm somewhat skinny, not as much as I used to be of course, but pants/belts never really held up.  With this belt properly adjusted, it would be near impossible to develop the appliance repairman's crouch condition.

Same would be said for a heavier pistol, IWB or OWB, I'll bet it ain't goin anywhere with this belt.  The web doesn't collapse or roll over very easy either.


----------



## twoheartedale (Feb 13, 2021)

Buddy of mine gave me one of these belts. American flag on buckle.  I love it. Good to know the story.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 22, 2021)

Railroader said:


> Good looking product.
> 
> Have you carried a gun with it?  If so, how's it do?



I picked up one of the work belt versions like this Amazon.com: GRIP6 WorkBelt- Tactical Belt Military Belt for EDC Concealed Carry Utility Belt: Clothing   and carried with it last week without issue.  

Definitely like the simplicity of the belt.  After a few times wearing it I started wondering why others are made like they are


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 22, 2021)

After watching the video, I put one of my regular web belts on and threaded the buckle so that it operated the way this belt does and my belt would not loosen either.  It was a little more difficult to put on but it worked.  LOL


----------



## normaldave (Feb 22, 2021)

We were able to bypass Amazon, find a promo code, buy direct, save money, and get free shipping.  I agree, it is a remarkably good product, they invented the design, so I guess they get to hold market share for awhile, being the original.


----------



## Cook&Bro (Feb 25, 2021)

I ordered 2 of them a few months ago.  They are excellent.  And made in the USA.  Ordered direct from Grip6.


----------



## Geezer Ray (Feb 26, 2021)

Will it stand up to a dunlop? You said you were skinny , I tend to roll belts with my tool shed.


----------



## gunnurse (Mar 5, 2021)

I have worn a Blackhawk! belt for years. The one I have on right now is better than ten years old. It has a triangular ring that is supposed to be strong enough to rappel with. I used this belt as a firefighter as a backup egress system with a length on 3/8 rope for the hasty rappel method. The tag says it’s made in the U.S.A. As far as a weapons platform, the best belt that I’ve ever worn.


----------



## transfixer (Mar 6, 2021)

I may have to try one of those.. i've been wearing Nexbelts the last few years.. I really like the ratcheting buckle on them, they've been great as a gun belt and super easy 1/4in adjustments


----------



## gunnurse (Mar 7, 2021)

Eagle is another great American made belt. Same 1 1/2 inch black web, anodized aluminum buckle, d-ring secured down by velcro.


----------



## Mars (Mar 7, 2021)

I really like my kore essentials belts.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Mar 24, 2021)

Hanks belts is another good USA made company.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 24, 2021)

Doboy Dawg said:


> Hanks belts is another good USA made company.



I just got my first one last week. I ordered the Every Day belt. That joker is super well made. You can tell by the weight and thickness that it should last a really long time.


----------



## Dub (Jun 2, 2021)

Nexbelt.

Greatest thing since sliced bread when it comes to EDC carry belts.


Light, strong, able to cut down as needed if you are cutting weight by quitting sliced bread, extremely adjustable with one hand.

Carry full-sized weapon & spare magazines IWB with super comfort.

Best belt money this guy ever spent.


----------



## beretta (Jun 2, 2021)

I have the Groove belt and it's a great belt.


----------



## transfixer (Jun 2, 2021)

Dub said:


> Nexbelt.
> 
> Greatest thing since sliced bread when it comes to EDC carry belts.
> 
> ...


Agreed !   I own three of them, and will be buying another one in the near future,  going to try one of their dressier belts this time,  all my others are the same as the tan one in your pic,  I've used a black one for a work belt going on two years now, and I work in an auto shop,  I'm not easy on belts,  its holding up fine with no issues, and you're right,  I've gone from a 44in waist down to almost 36in,  if I had a regular belt I would have had to buy a few during this journey,  with these I just cut off the extra as I've needed to.


----------



## pjciii (Jun 2, 2021)

Geezer Ray said:


> Will it stand up to a dunlop? You said you were skinny , I tend to roll belts with my tool shed.



I wonder if i had to wash belt if it would shrink like my pants do. ?


----------



## Dub (Jun 2, 2021)

transfixer said:


> Agreed !   I own three of them, and will be buying another one in the near future,  going to try one of their dressier belts this time,  all my others are the same as the tan one in your pic,  I've used a black one for a work belt going on two years now, and I work in an auto shop,  I'm not easy on belts,  its holding up fine with no issues, and you're right,  I've gone from a 44in waist down to almost 36in,  if I had a regular belt I would have had to buy a few during this journey,  with these I just cut off the extra as I've needed to.




Great job on the shrinking !!


I've been wearing mine at work, too.    Extremely comfortable all day long.


----------



## pjciii (Jun 6, 2021)

Geezer Ray said:


> Will it stand up to a dunlop? You said you were skinny , I tend to roll belts with my tool shed.



Ok, so i have dunlop and i went ahead and bought one of the belts. It is more comfortable than my traditional belts and not reaching down to adjust the buckle so much. Not trying to get skinny at this point in my life but it makes me think i will get rid of my traditional belts.

I would say good deal and satisfied with purchase.

I also got one of the wallets and really like it. I had been looking for one of the RFI or what ever that is that protects from your information being stolen right out of your pocket.


----------



## LTFDretired (Jun 18, 2021)

Just checked, yep, my Gall’s duty belt is from China. Oh well….


----------



## pops6123 (Jul 7, 2021)

if you want a leather belt go to bullhide belts.
have had mine for 2 years and carry an old model 19 wheel gun with no problems


----------



## georgiabound (Jul 7, 2021)

I've been wearing the Grip 6 for a few weeks now. I'm very impressed so far. Once adjusted, it stays put. Takes a little getting used to as far as removing, but I really like it.


----------



## Clarkk (Oct 21, 2022)

There is a wide variety of tactical belts to choose from, but it all depends on what you would use them for. Tactical belts have already been utilized for many years to support weapons, hold safety equipment, and carry pouches loaded with necessities.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Oct 21, 2022)

Im glad I started making my own so such minutiae no longer applies.

They are absolutely the best too for reasons. Unbiased opinion here. Carry a Glock 21 pretty well too.


----------

